# Bones cracking when getting up



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

When i get up, my joints start cracking, my back in particular...

Oh, and yeah it happens to my dog too, sometimes when he gets up after laying down I'll hear crack crack crack.

I've never paid attention to it before in other dogs, is this normal? I mean, it's normal in people, but all the recent topics on HD etc have made me very paranoid about problems with my dog.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

athrose? You might want to add some glucosamine & chrondointine to his diet.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> When i get up, my joints start cracking, my back in particular...
> 
> Oh, and yeah it happens to my dog too, sometimes when he gets up after laying down I'll hear crack crack crack.
> 
> I've never paid attention to it before in other dogs, is this normal? I mean, it's normal in people, but all the recent topics on HD etc have made me very paranoid about problems with my dog.


Is it the same noise people get when cracking their knuckles? That sound is the fluid-filled bursa and air (sometimes referred to as bubbles) in the bursa (between joints). (The term \"bursitis\" means inflammation of the bursa. In fact, \"itis\" means inflammation. I know that many forum people know these things already, and I do NOT mean to insult anyone's intelligence! LOL!)

This URL addresses that sound any many other orthopedic issues. Altho the vet there stopped posting in 2002 or 2003, most of the subjects are still authoritative and excellent reading. (Just know that if there is a brand-new drug or something, it won't be in this guy's series of Q and As.)

http://www.vetinfo4dogs.com/dortho.html


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I'll pose the question to my vet when I see him on Monday, he's had this for as long as I remember, I never thought anything of it, I don't always hear it, just if he's been curled up for a long time then gets up, or if he stretches (and not even always then). And yes it's like when people crack their knuckles.

Figures, my dog is a picky eater, his bones crack, he only listens when it's convenient and he would rather go off and do his own thing than listen to anyone.... sounds just like me! Everyone always tells me \"your dog suits you, he's as stubborn as you are\"


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> I'll pose the question to my vet when I see him on Monday, he's had this for as long as I remember, I never thought anything of it, I don't always hear it, just if he's been curled up for a long time then gets up, or if he stretches (and not even always then). And yes it's like when people crack their knuckles.
> 
> Figures, my dog is a picky eater, his bones crack, he only listens when it's convenient and he would rather go off and do his own thing than listen to anyone.... sounds just like me! Everyone always tells me \"your dog suits you, he's as stubborn as you are\"


PLUS you look alike!

If he has he done this cracky noise since puppyhood, I'm betting it's nothing but the bursa shifting, but I will be very interested in the vet's answer.


----------

